# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ο Πέτρος το νεαρό μέλος μας

## alexis cosmo

Το αρσενικό μας κοκατιλ έχει ηρεμήσει πάρα πολύ και τρώει από πάνω μου κεχρι σε τσάμπια. 
το έχω σε ένα διάφανο μπολάκι γιατί κάνει παντού τσοφλια δεν φοβάται τα χέρια μου και γενικά μόλις με βλέπει τρελενετε τον ανοίγω και κατεβαίνει στο χαλί και περπατάει μέχρι να έρθει πάνω μου.
γίναμε καλά φιλαράκια και γενικά μου κάνει όλο Χαρούλες 
 δείτε το βίντεο.https://youtu.be/-AhiLk_TSxg

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αλέξη δυστυχώς το βίντεο είναι ιδιωτικό και δεν μπορούμε να το δούμε! Θα πρέπει να το αλλάξεις από τις ρυθμίσεις στο youtube!

----------


## alexis cosmo

Δεν το ξερά μισο

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Καλώς ήρθες Αλέξανδρε ! 
Εύχομαι μια ευχάριστη και ενεργή συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ μας ! 
Ο* *Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.comκαι ο χάρτης της παρέας μας**θα σε βοηθήσει να εξερευνήσεις και να προσαρμοστείς στο περιβάλλον του φόρουμ μας έτσι ώστε να μπορείς εύκολα να μαθαίνεις και να ενημερώνεσαι για κάθε θέμα των φτερωτών σου συντρόφων ή άλλων ειδών που σε ενδιαφέρει.
Βρε ένα ζουζουνάκι που έχεις ! Είναι πολύ όμορφο το cockatiel σου , να το χαίρεσαι 
και εύχομαι να σας κρατάει για πολλά χρόνια συντροφιά ! 
Εδώ μερικά βασικά άρθρα πάνω στην φροντίδα των cockatiel :

Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel
Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
Πτερόροια
Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel*

----------


## panagiotis k

Ωραίος Πέτρος !!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## alexis cosmo

εΕυχαριστώ πολύ για τα θέματα τα έχω διαβάσει είδη. 
θα σας βάλω φώτο με το κλουβι και το σταντ να δείτε
παντος θελει να ειναι εξω συνεχεια .
με το που ανοίγω την πόρτα πηδάει στα χέρια μου και παίζει. 
κάθετε τον χαϊδεύω στο κεφαλι και στο τουλουφακι και στον λαιμό. 
αλλά έχει ένα κολημα με το χαλι, με το που κατέβει πάει βόλτες πέρα δώθε.
τον έχω στο τραπέζι και κατεβαίνει να βολτάρει στο χαλί.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

*Κούκλος ο Πέτρος να τον χαιρεσαι!!!!*

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Τελικά δέθηκαμε  γρήγορα και είναι βολικό το μικρό μου.

----------


## Ariadni

Μπραααβοοο! Είναι πολύ όμορφος! Να σου ζήσει και να περνάτε τέλεια! Βγάλε και κανένα βίντεο στο χαλί να μας δείξεις! Έχουν πολύ πλάκα όταν βοσκάνε!

----------


## mai_tai

Φατσα ομορφη ο Πετρος-Σε λιγο οτι τρως...θα σκαρφαλωνει στο χερι σου ν του δωσεις μεζεδακι...!Τον βλεπω..ειναι αλανι..χεχεχεχεχ

----------


## alexis cosmo

εΈτσι ακριβώς κάνει σαν να βόσκει αλλά δεν έχει κάτι να φάει.  Η γυναικα μου σκουπίσει κάθε 2 μέρες οπότε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κάνει. 
γενικά περπατάει πολύ.  Τώρα που πετάει και πιο πολύ πάλι στο χαλί την βγάζει πηδάει πάνω μου παίζει λίγο και πάλι κάτω. 
έχει πολύ πλάκα.  Θα βγάλω βίντεο να δειτε

----------


## alexis cosmo

Παιδιά εχθές και σήμερα ο πετρος δεν είναι καλά είναι λίγο μπουφιασμενος τρώει κανονικά αλλά δεν πολύ παίζει. Δεν είναι πρισμενος στην κοιλιά και δεν έχει κάποιο χρώμα παράξενο το μόνο που είδα είναι ότι οι κουτσουλιές του είναι λίγο πράσινοπες και πιο νερουλες. 
να σας βάλω και φωτο

----------


## Cristina

Γειά σου, Αλέξη! Πρώτα από όλα να χαίρεσαι τον Πέτρο! 
Σήμερα δεν παίζει μόνο ή κάθεται φουσκωμένο και κοιμάται πολύ; 
Μήπως του έδωσες μαρούλι ή κάποιο λαχανικό  να φάει;
Για καλό και για κακό, να έχεις πάντα στο σπίτι ενεργό άνθρακα (απο το φαρμακείο)και σύριγγα του 1 μλ.
Το λέω γιατί και η δικιά μου κυκλοφορεί στο σπίτι και τσιμπάει ότι βρίσκει. Όσο και να καθαρίσεις, όλο και κάτι μπορεί να πέσει κάτω.
Βάλε φωτο με κουτσουλιές που έχουν πέσει σε χαρτί Α4.

----------


## alexis cosmo

από χθες είναι έτσι αλλά έχω να τον βγάλω έξω 4 μέρες .

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Ομορφιές

----------


## jk21

βαλε κατω λευκο χαρτι κουζινας και βγαλε τις κουτσουλιες που θα κανει και ανεβασε εδω 

επισης μια φωτο του πουλιου οπως καθεται ή ενα συντομο βιντεακι

----------


## Esmi

Κούκλος ο Πέτρος! Να τον χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## alexis cosmo

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. 
θα σας βάλω αύριο φώτο να δείτε

----------


## alexis cosmo

Δεν εχει κεφια δεν κελαιδαει και κοιμαται συνεχεια. μονο τρωει

----------


## xrisam

Προσπάθησε να βγάλεις και την κοιλιά.

Αν μπορείς πες μας μερικά πράγματα σχετικά με:

*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα. 				*

Ο χρονος δεν ειναι μονο χρημα αλλα και θεμα *επιβιωσης* των πτηνών μας.

Με τον οδηγό αυτό θα δώσουμε σε λιγότερο χρόνο την βοήθεια μας σε καποιο προβλημα που προέκυψε στην υγεια των φιλων μας,

με την περιγραφή των παρακάτω παραμέτρων :


*1) Διατροφή* ( μίγμα των σπορων, συσκευασμενους ή μη, στικ, κτλ.)

*2) Αλλαγή νερού* ( ποτε γινεται ).

*3) Συμπτώματα* ( είναι νωχελικό , φουσκωμένο ή κοιμάται ).

*4) Καθαριότητα* ( Ποτε γινεται καθαρισμος του κλουβιου ).

*5) Διαμονή* ( αν είναι σε εξωτερικό ή εσωτερικό χώρο, σε κλούβα ή ατομικό κλουβί, αν υπήρξε αλλαγή χώρου κτλ.).

----------


## alexis cosmo

Τρωει αναμικτη τριφη για cocatiel την premium και κεχρι 2 φορες την εβδομαδα.Καθαριζω καθε μερα το κλουβι και καθε 4 μερρες το πλενω στο μπαλκονι.Νερο καθημερινα πλυσιμο με σκετο νερο και αλαγη.Ειναι νοχελικο κοιματε και δεν εχει ορεξη για παιχνιδια.Ειναι το κλουβι μεσα στο σπιτι το οποιο εθναι παντα ανοιχτο οταν ειμαστε σπιτι και αεριζετε μονιμα ο χωρος.

----------


## xrisam

Η κοιλια πως είναι?

----------


## alexis cosmo

Η κοιλιά κανονική ούτε πριξιμο ούτε αλλαγή στο χρώμα της ούτε κάποιο εξόγκωμα. 
όπως και άλλα πουλάκια που έχω στο χωριό η κοιλιά είναι μια χαρά. κανονική για την κοιλιά έχω δει πολες φώτο και είναι κανονική όπως φαίνεται.

----------


## xrisam

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κρύωσε?

Επίσης να σε ρωτήσω αν έχεις δει  μέσα στο στόμα για τυχόν λευκοκίτρινά σημάδια....

----------


## alexis cosmo

Οχι μολις ειδα τον στομα του δεν εχει τπτ κανονικα οπως πριν δεν εχει τπτ λευκοκιτρινο.Μπορω να τον παω καπου να τον εξετασουν?Ειμαι στην καλαμαρια.Αν κρυωσε μπορω να κανω κατι??Τις φωτο τις ειδατε?Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις

----------


## Cristina

Αλέξη, μην αγχώνεσαι! Όλα θα πάνε καλά! Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα καλά θα είναι να το πας σε πτηνιατρο. Θα το εξετάσει και θα πάρει και δείγμα απο κουτσουλιές, μήπως έχει τίποτα βακτήρια...με την δικιά μου που την έχω ελεύθερη είχα πρόβλημα και η πτηνιατρος έδωσε θεραπεία και της πέρασε. Ότι και να έχει θα βρεθεί! Αν πας να κρατάς τις κουτσουλιές της ημέρας για να πάρει δείγμα.

----------


## jk21

Aλεξη ψαξε για tabernil gentamicina σε καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα .Αν βρεις ,δινεις 1 σταγονα πρωι  και μια απογευμα αδιαλυτη στο στομα του πουλιου ( ειναι γυρω στα 90 με 100 γρ ; ) .Αν δεν βρεις θελει αμεσα πτηνιατρο αν κοιμαται .Αν σου δωσει αντιβιωση μας την αναφερεις και δινεις οτι σου πει .Αν πετυχεις σε συγκεκριμενο που θα σου διαγνωσει σιγουρα κοκκιδια και θα σου πει 0.1 ml baycox στα 100 ml νερου  , μονο τον συγκεκριμενο ,εγω προσωπικα θα ημουν επιφυλακτικος .... Αν δεν βρισκεις αμεσα γιατρο (σου στελνουμε σχετικη λιστα ) ουτε gentamicina  ,παρε augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απο φαρμακειο των 250 mg και μας ειδοποιεις  .Αν δωσεις φαρμακο παντως  ,μετα καλλιεργεια δεν μπορει να γινει αμεσα .Ομως το πουλι δεν αρρωστησε σημερα και ηδη κοιμαται αρκετα και δεν ειναι καλο σημαδι για να μπορεις να περιμενεις

----------


## alexis cosmo

Τωρα τον ειχα εξω και παιζαμε και ηταν μια χαρα.Μολις τον βαζω στο κλουβι μπουφιαζει και μονο τρωει δεν παιζει με τα παιχνιδια του οπως επεζε.Να τα βαρεθηκε δεν νομιζω.Κτηνιατρο δεν ξερω που να βρω εδω και αν βρω θα παω στην τυχη.Αν υπαρχει λιστα στειλτε την μου αν ειναι ευκολο.Αυριο εχω ρεπο οποτε θα βγω να βρω τα φαρμακα η κτηνιατρο.Σημερα ειναι η τριτη μερα αλλα νομιζω ειναι λιγο καλυτερα η ιδεα μου ειναι δεν ξερω.Αν δεν βρω τπτ σημερα  να δωσω ουκμεντιν που θα βρω σε φαρμακειο σιγουρα. Και ποσο και πως?

----------


## jk21

Αλεξη οσα σου ειπα ,ειναι αν το πουλι κοιμαται συχνα μεσα στην ημερα και σιγουρα οχι οσο τις προηγουμενες μερες .Απλη νωχελικοτητα δεν σημαινει παντα ασθενεια .Οι κουτσουλιες ουτε διαρροια ξεκαθαρη δειχνουν ,ουτε αποκλειουν μικροβιο που δεν δινει παντα χαλια κουτσουλιες 


Σου στελνω τη λιστα 



 για augmentin θα σου στειλω πμ ,αν μου πεις οτι δεν εβγαλες αλλιως ακρη

----------


## alexis cosmo

Οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Περιμενω την λιστα και θα σας πω τι θα κανω και τι θα βρω.

----------


## alexis cosmo

στα τηλ δεν βρήκα κάποιον από το πρωί. 
πήρα τηλ σε 2 πετ σοπ και δεν είχαν το φάρμακο που μου έγραψες. 
ουκμεντινν  μπορώ να βρω σίγουρα σε φαρμακειο αλλά πως να το δώσω και πως ακριβώς να το ζητήσω. 
Παντός ο πετρος ειναι καλύτερα σήμερα δεν κοιμήθηκε καθόλου από το πρωί αλλά θέλω να κάνω κάτι να τον βοηθήσω μην χειροτέρεψει πάλι. 
ευχαριστω πολύ παιδιά.

----------


## xrisam

Aλέξη ανέβασε ένα βίντεο να δούμε την συμπριφορα του πουλιού.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Παιδιά μολις γυρισα απο τον κτηνίατρο 
τον εξέτασε και άκουσε λίγα ακροαστικα μου είπε. 
πήρε δείγμα από τις κουτσουλιές αλλά τα αποτελέσματα θα βγουν το απόγευμα οπότε περιμένω. 
μου εδώσε τα εξής φάρμακα να δώσω. 
ANTISTRESS  της TAFARM 7 σταγόνες στα 50 ml για 15 μέρες. μαζί θα δίνω και
ΑVIOMYCINE της TAFARM 4 σταγόνες στα 50 ml.
Αυτά από αύριο. 

Μόνο για σήμερα θα δώσω TANIAZINE της TAFARM 2 σταγόνες στα 50 ml
αν βρει κάτι στις κουτσουλιές θα κάνουμε κανονικά θεραπεία μαύτο το φάρμακο. 
αν όχι επειδή είναι παράσιτοκτονο θα δίνω κάθε 2 μήνες 2 σταγόνες στα 50 ml  για μια μερα προληπτικά 
αντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε.

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσες να μου στειλεις το επωνυμο του γιατρου με πμ ;

----------


## alexis cosmo

είναι εντάξει τα φάρμακα θα δω βελτίωση?  
σου έστειλα πμ

----------


## jk21

Το aviomycine ειναι μια αντιβιωση , που ισως εχει αποτελεσμα αν προκειται για μικροβιο .Η εξεταση θα μας διαφωτισει ... ο γιατρος εχει φυσικα τον πρωτο λογο και τον αναμενουμε !

----------


## alexis cosmo

οκ μόλις μάθω νεότερα θα σας ενημερώσω 
ευχαριστω

----------


## alexis cosmo

Τελικά ο πετρος έχει σκουλικια και πολα μου είπε η κτηνιατρος.
κάνω την θεραπεία κανονικά και μόλις τελειώσει η θεραπεία σε 15 μέρες δλδ θα δώσω ακόμα μια φορά teniazine .
Αυτό μου είπε να κάνω η κτηνιατρος.
θα φύγουν τα σκουλικια να κάνω κάτι άλλο.  ανχώθηκα τώρα. ..
ευχαριστω.

----------


## Cristina

Μην αγχώνεσαι! Θα γίνει καλά με την θεραπεία!

----------


## jk21

Αλεξη επειδη δεν παρακολουθω το θεμα εξ αρχης  , το πουλακι ποτε ηρθε στην εκτροφη σου; τι ηλικια εχει; πριν ηταν σε πετ σοπ ή εκτροφεα και τι ταιζε τοτε ,τι ταιζεις τωρα ακριβως; 

προσωπικα γνωριζω ως πολυ σπανιο την υπαρξη και κυριως υπεραναπτυξη σκουληκιων σε πουλια εκτροφης και οχι πουλια που ζουνε στη φυση .Εκεινα  ειναι λογικο να τρεφονται με φορεις παρασιτων (πχ τα εντομα και τα σκουληκια ορατου μεγεθους οπως γεωσκωληκες και προνυμφες εντομων ) που αποτελουν τον απαραιτητο ξενιστη για την μεταδοση και αναπτυξη των παρασιτων ή και με βρωμικο νερο ,που σε μερικα μονο ειδη μπορει να ειναι φορεας παρασιτων ,διχως αλλο ξενιστη 

η θεραπεια για τα σκουληκια ειναι μονο μιας ,αντε δυο ημερων και την εχεις ηδη κανει με λεβαμιζολη ( teniazine ) και θα δεχθω επαναληψη σε 15 μερες ,αν και δεν ειναι πληρως αναγκαια και σιγουρα αν χρειαζεται για την τελεια εξαλειψη τους ,δεν χρειαζεται για την εξαλειψη του μεγαλυτερου μερους τους ,για την οποια αρκει η πρωτη αγωγη 

η αλλη αγωγη που κανεις ειναι με αβιομισιν για μικροβια , που δεν ακουω να σου ανεφερε ανευρεση τους ο κτηνιατρος . θα μπορουσε να το συνεχισει και για κοκκιδια αν εβρισκε (ουτε αυτα αναφερθησαν ,αλλα σιγουρα οχι σε αυτη τη δοση που αρκει μονο για μικροβια ) 

ως εκ τουτου αναμενω με ενδιαφερον την συνεχεια .....

----------


## alexis cosmo

Το πουλακι το πήρα 2 μηνών από εκτροφεα που το μεγάλωνε στο χέρι γιαυτό ήταν η μέρος από την αρχή. Τώρα είναι 5 μηνών περίπου. 
Το τάιζε μου είπε ανάμηκτη τροφή για κοκατιλ και αυτήν να πάρω και μου είπε όχι χύμα αλλά συσκευασμένη. 
και γω πήρα την καλύτερη που βρήκα για κοκατιλ την premium που ήταν η πιο ακριβή και ήταν και αεροστεγώς κλεισμενη .
νερό δίνω εμφιαλωμένο από χθες και αυτό θα δίνω από δω και πέρα αλλά και από την βρύση που έδινα έχω φίλτρο που το αλλάζω κάθε 2 μήνες
ο πετρος σήμερα είναι καλύτερα παντός άρχισε να κελαιδαει πάλι και δεν κοιμάται σχεδόν καθόλου 
είναι λίγο μπουφιασμενος ακόμα αλλά έχει όρεξη για παιχνίδια. 
Νομίζω σε καλό δρόμο είμαστε. 
Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα που μου είπες δεν τα γνωρίζω η μπορει να μην μου τα είπε γιατί λογικά δεν θα τα καταλάβαινα αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να πω.
αφού τον βλέπω καλύτερα χαίρομαι πολύ παντος.

----------


## jk21

με αυτα που μου λες , μαλλον μικροβιο εχει και το πιανει το aviomycin ... σκουληκια δεν μπορει να αποκτησε απο σενα και σιγα μην αποκτησε νεοσσος  ....  αν τα ειχε απο μηνες ,δεν θα δινανε συμπτωματα ξαφνικα .

----------


## alexis cosmo

και πως βγήκαν σκουλικια στις εξετάσεις και πολα Μάλιστα μου είπε? 
μακάρι να μην είναι τπτ και να το περάσουμε έτσι. 
Θα δω πως είναι και αύριο και θα σας ενημερωσω 
ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων.

----------


## jk21

Πιο φρονιμο απο το να κανω κριτικη σε ενα γιατρο , θα ηταν εκεινος να δικαιολογησει σε σενα την αιτια υπαρξης τοσων πολλων και τοσο ξαφνικα  ... υπο τις συνθηκες εκτροφης και σιτισης του πουλιου  ....

----------


## alexis cosmo

ίσα ίσα η κτηνιατρος μου ελεγε τα παθανουν αυτά τα πουλάκια και καλό θα είναι να βάζω τις σταγόνες για τα σκουλικια 1 φορά στους 2 μήνες. 
Παντός σήμερα ο πετρος ειναι ακόμα καλύτερα βγήκε μόνος από το κλουβι του και πέταξε πάνω μου. και από το πρωί δεν έχει κάτσει καθόλου μπουφιασμενος. Νομίζω είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο.

----------


## Cristina

Η δικιά μου είναι 14 μηνών και δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ σκουλήκια. Και την μεγάλωσα εγω απο 7 ημερών με κρέμα, χωρίς να έχω καθόλου πείρα. Θα ήταν πολύ πιθανών να κάνει σκουληκάκια . Την έχω πάντα ελεύθερη που θα μπορούσε κολλήσει τα πάντα! Πριν 3 εβδομάδες την πήγα σε ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ ( έχει σημασία!) και βρήκε πολλά, πολλά βακτήρια στις κουτσουλιές! Δεν λέω ότι είναι άσχετος ο κτηνίατρος, δεν έχουν πάντα τις γνώσεις όσο αφορά τα πουλιά. Την έχω πατήσει και εγω.
Δες πως θα πάει και αν βλέπεις κάτι να πάει στραβά να πας σε καπιιν άλλον που ξέρει απο πουλιά!

----------


## xrisam

Αλέξη μήπως πήρες τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων γραμμένα σε κάποιο χαρτί?

Οπότε έχω κάνει εξετάσεις στα κοκατίλ εκτός απο προφορικά πέρνω και γραπτώς τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## jk21

τα σκουληκια δεν εμφανιζονται απο το πουθενα και καποιος ξενιστης σε καποια ειδη ,μολυσμενο νερο σε καποια αλλα , πρεπει να τα φερει στην εκτροφη .Αυτο θα ηθελα να σου δικαιολογησει πως εγινε ....

----------


## alexis cosmo

Τα αποτελέσματα μου τα είπε τηλεφωνικός γιατί βγήκαν το απόγευμα και ήμουν σπίτι όταν με πήρε τηλ.
είναι νέαπολη και εγώ καλαμαρια οπότε δεν ξανά πήγα με πήρε τηλ

----------


## alexis cosmo

Παιδια ο πετρος ειναι παρα πολυ καλα μεβτο προβλημα που ειχε.Παιζει κανονικα δεν κοιματε και ολο κελαιδαει παλι.Το προβλημα τωρα ειναι αλλο.Το ενα του ματακι το εχει κλειστο σαν να εφαγε μπουνια οχι ομως πρισμενο απλα σημερα ειναι κλειστο.Τι μπορει να ειναι δεν νομιζω να χτυπησε πουθενα στο κλουβι εχω μονο παλια παιχνιδια του μπεμπη μου.Μπορει να ειναι απο τα σκουλικια τπτ??Τιβνα κανω εχω φυσιολογικο ορο να του βαλω?

----------


## xrisam

Αλέξη φωτογραφία οπωσδήποτε! Δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τι είναι...απο γρατζουνιά μέχρι κανα φλούδι απο σπόρο...

Το μάτι έχει κάνει κρούστα? 

Χαμομηλόνερο αφου κρυώσει με ένα βαμβακάκι ή φυσιολιγικό όρο.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ουτε τσιμπλα εχει ουτε ξερο ειναι ουτε γδαρμενο.Μονο απλα κλειστο ειναι.Θα σας βαλω φωτο το απογευμα που θα παω σπιτι.Μηπως ειναι καμια παρενεργεια απο την θεραπεια.Πρωτη φορα το παθαινει αυτο και συνεβει σημερα

----------


## xrisam

Δεν ξερω...δεν εχω εμπειρία. Ελπίζω να μην έχει σχέση.

Καθαρισε το ματακι μην το αμελήσεις και βάζεις φωτογραφίες το απόγευμα.

----------


## alexis cosmo

θα βρασω χαμομηλι και θα τον κανω κομπρεσες.
μακαρι να μην ειναι τπτ

----------


## alexis cosmo

Παιδες ολα καλα.Οταν γυρισα απο το χωριο το ματι ηταν ανοιχτο κανονικα αλλα τον εκανα και μια κομπρεσα με χαμομηλι.Τωρα ειναι μια χαρα και το ματι και απο τα σκουλικια αλλα θα συνεχισω την θεραπεια για 15 μερες οπως ειπε ο κτηνιατρος.Ελπιζω να μην του τυχει τπτ αλλο του πετρακου.

----------


## jk21

aviomycine για 15 μερες ..... και aviomycine (αντιβιωση οχι ανελμινθικο οχι δηλαδη φαρμακο για σκουληκια .... αλλα για μικροβια ) τοσες μερες για προβλημα για το οποιο δεν προοριζεται . Για τα σκουληκια η θεραπεια ειναι το teniazine που σου ειχε δωσει και ειναι μιας το πολυ δυο ημερων ! το πουλι μπορει ευτυχως να γινεται καλυτερα  και καποιο φαρμακο απο αυτα να το εκανε καλα .... αλλα τα πιο πανω δεν κολλανε ....

----------


## alexis cosmo

οκ θα τα κάνω αυτά. 
Το ματάκι όταν το ξανά έπιασα είδα μια γρατζουνιά αλλά δεν ξέρω πως έγινε. ευτιχως είναι μια χαρά τώρα αν και του έβαλα και χαμομήλι.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ο πετρος παιδιά έχει γίνει πλήρος καλά και είναι πάλι ο παλιός πετρος.
θα κάνω μέχρι το τέλος την θεραπεία για να είμαι σίγουρος και να άουτ την συμβουλή του γιατρού. 
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την βοήθεια παιδιά να είστε καλά.

----------

